# Meyers E47 Plow only works for about 5 Minutes



## rock775 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hoping to get some suggestions. I have no prior experience with Plows. I bought a Jeep with this Meyers E47 Plow and everything works fine for about 5 Minutes and then it will go Down but not up or Left or Right. If I let it sit for 10- 15 minutes or longer it will work again for a short period of time. I tried draining all the fluid and cleaning the 2 filters near the drain plug with Kerosene. I worked the cylinder Up and Down to get more of the old fluid out. It looks like there was some water in the oil but not a lot. I filled with -50 Degree Plow Hydraulic fluid. It does the same thing it works for about 5 minutes or so and then the motor runs but its too weak to move. It just gets progressively slower until it does not move. It always goes down just not up or left or right. Its about 21 degrees out. I cannot see it leaking anywhere. Not sure if anyone has run into this?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

rock775 said:


> Hoping to get some suggestions. I have no prior experience with Plows. I bought a Jeep with this Meyers E47 Plow and everything works fine for about 5 Minutes and then it will go Down but not up or Left or Right. If I let it sit for 10- 15 minutes or longer it will work again for a short period of time. I tried draining all the fluid and cleaning the 2 filters near the drain plug with Kerosene. I worked the cylinder Up and Down to get more of the old fluid out. It looks like there was some water in the oil but not a lot. I filled with -50 Degree Plow Hydraulic fluid. It does the same thing it works for about 5 minutes or so and then the motor runs but its too weak to move. It just gets progressively slower until it does not move. It always goes down just not up or left or right. Its about 21 degrees out. I cannot see it leaking anywhere. Not sure if anyone has run into this?


Sounds like the electric motor is failing. Is it getting hot. Also check the solenoid and battery for bad connection.


----------



## rock775 (Jan 8, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Sounds like the electric motor is failing. Is it getting hot. Also check the solenoid and battery for bad connection.


Thanks for the response. I checked the connections at the solenoid and battery made sure they were all good. The motor is not getting hot. I may just replace the motor as it is cheap enough. The motor always runs but struggles to move up or side to side.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

what do you meen by struggles?

so the plow runs fine for 5 min ... so something works till it heats up.
bad battery, bad connection (including ground)
bad pump (the hydraulic part)
measure the voltage at the pump?


----------



## rock775 (Jan 8, 2017)

theplowmeister said:


> what do you meen by struggles?
> 
> so the plow runs fine for 5 min ... so something works till it heats up.
> bad battery, bad connection (including ground)
> ...


It seems like it is struggling because it moves slower and slower the longer you use it Up and Left and Right until it does not move. It seems like it is getting worse. It used to work pretty well for 5 minutes or so but now it moves slow right away and get slower pretty quickly. I checked all the connections and they were all tight and did not look corroded but I am going to take a wire brush to all the connections. Should I get 12V at the pump while it is in operation (Left or right or Up)? Does the the down motion just release fluid and doesn't activate the motor?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I just had an issue pretty similar to this, just ask Randall and Kimber:hammerhead:. Changed the pump and motor (since I was changing anyway, I went with the e57 pump and motor), but still didn't work for me. I think the pump they gave me was bad, but back and forth with the dealer I ended up selling it to them and getting new. I was more just tired of dealing with the damn thing, but I think it wasn't what the dealer told me that was finally wrong.

I would get a high pressure gauge (picked one up at Northern Tool cheap) and hook it up to a plow hose and quick connect. See what you're pressure is looking like. I believe the e47 should be at 1650 psi. If that's not there, I'd start cheap with a seal kit and work your way up to more expensive parts.


----------



## CurbKilla (Aug 10, 2011)

make sure your using quality plow oil. iso 22 minimum you can get a good deal on it if you search it out online. I've been screwed with similar problems using no-name auto store plow oil that claimed to work to -40. Shouldn't be a problem at the temps you stated.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

ISO 22 minimum or maximum?

Basis for the statement?


----------



## CurbKilla (Aug 10, 2011)

The lower the number the thinner the oil and the lower the pour point. These plow pumps are 12v. Not much power. When you ask them to pump thick oil in the cold it overworks them. ISO 32 has a pour point of around -35F ISO 22 has a pour point of around -45F. Dosn't seem like much but it makes a huge difference at 0 degrees for a 12v pump. I have used regular hydro oil in my plows and they work fine until it gets bitterly cold, then they get slow and draw hard on the battery. I haven't had the problem when running name brand plow oil, or hydraulic oil with specs for arctic conditions. I have bought no name autostore plow oil that has been way to thick in the teens and sub zero temps.


----------

